# Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...









*Zur C+R-Diskussion: 
Nehmt ihr einen gefangenen, maßigen, nicht geschonten Fisch mit oder nicht? ​*
*Immer wieder kocht die Diskussion rund um C+R, catch and release, zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen, im bekannten Thread im Forum auf: catch & release 
Die Frage C+R, was ist C+R eigentlich, wie sieht es rechtlich aus, wie findet man es moralisch/ethisch etc., ist ja eine viel diskutierte Sache unter Anglern wie unter Schützern, bei Politikern und Behörden. *


Diese Diskussion ist auch bis dato in keiner Weise abgeschlossen und zusätzlich geistern viele "Märchen" dazu durch die deutsche Anglerwelt. Oft auch angefeuert durch verkürzte Sichtweise in Verbänden, schlecht informierte Kursleiter bei Prüfungen und der "Verwechslung" von "privaten" (also auch Verein/Verband) Gewässerordnungen mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen seitens des Staates. 

Dazu haben wir einen kleinen Infoteil zusammen gestellt. 


> Juristische Infos zum Thema:
> C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung



Auch jetzt ganz aktuell wieder, als Matze Koch von PETA angeblich angezeigt wurde wegen C+R, ist das Thema wieder auf Tagesordnung:
PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt

Anscheinend denken ja Gesetzgeber, Behörden, Tierschützer und Verbände, dass massenweise Angler losziehen, um ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht zu angeln.

Dass das eher eine kleine Minderheit ist (genau wie die, die ALLES erlaubte mitnehmen), kann man aus aus diversen unserer früheren Umfragen ableiten. 

Und da wird es doch mal Zeit, einmal wieder aktueller zu fragen, wie es Angler eigentlich halten beim mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen von Fischen.


-------------------------------------

*Die Umfrage*​In der Umfrage hier  soll es konkret darum gehen, was macht ihr mit einem gefangenen, maßigen, nicht geschonten Fisch?

Wie entscheidet ihr euch da?

Natürlich ist eine Umfrage im Anglerboard bestenfalls ein Stimmungsbild der sich beteiligenden User und NIEMALS eine wissenschaftlich haltbare Umfrage.

Dennoch halte ich es für interessant, mal heraus zu finden, wie die Angler bei uns in der Frage ticken.

Auch um andere Umfragen zum Thema "mitnehmen von Fisch" im Verhältnis dazu zu sehen, das zu verifizieren oder zu wiederlegen, dass es (inkl. "Nichtfänger") wohl deutlich unter 10 % sind (ohne Nichtfänger vielleicht sogar unter 5%?), die NIE einen Fisch mitnehmen:
Zurücksetzen oder nicht........
Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??

Es ist hier auch komplett egal, was in den Gesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländern steht dazu (C+R-Verbot im Saarland oder in Schleswig Holstein, Abknüppelgebot in Bayern) - ihr könntet eure Fische ja überall fangen (daher auch, wie immer, anonmye Abstimmung). 

Es geht nur darum, wie ihr es in der Praxis selber für euch handhabt.


*Daher die Frage :*
*Nehmt ihr einen gefangenen, nicht geschonten, maßigen Fisch mit oder nicht?*

> Ich entscheide von Fall zu Fall, je nach Art, Größe und Überlebensfähigkeit des Fisches

> Ich nehme jeden nicht geschonten, maßigen Fisch mit

> Ich nehme keinen Fisch mit und setze alles zurück

-------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

*Erläuterung*​C+R wird oft von Politik, Verbänden und Behörden als Angeln ohne jede Entnahmeabsicht bezeichnet (leider falsch, weil: C+R beschreibt schlicht den Vorgang fangen und zurücksetzen ohne wertenden Hintergrund (ausser in der Diskussion in Deutschland)). 
Sind Fotos im Spiel bei zurückgesetzten Fischen, wirds dann auch gerne (auch komplett fälschlicherweise) als Trophäenfischen bezeichnet (Trophäen waren mal ausgetopfte Fische an der Wand). 

Und durch die Versuche seitens Politik, Behörden, Verbänden und Bewirtschaftern, dieses - in deren Augen - üble C+R oder Trophäenangeln durch Entnahme- und Abknüppelgebote zu verhindern, wird zum einen vernünftiges Bestandsmanagement erschwert.

Und zum anderen werden auch alle Angler kriminalisiert, die nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen wollen.

Rechtlich sind das Gott sei Dank (noch) nur die Minderheit unter den Ländern (Bayern, Schleswig Holstein, Saarland), die C+R in Gesetz oder Verordnung explizit verbieten oder das töten jedes nicht geschonten Fisches verlangen.

Aber es gibt starke Bestrebungen, solche Dinge bundesweit einzuführen, auch seitens der Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten wird da immer wieder Druck gemacht. 

Und Organisationen wie PETA zeigen Angler an, wenn Fische nicht getötet werden (Augenthaler etc.), weil sie eh Angeln insgesamt weghaben wollen und auch jede Chance nutzen, durch solche Anzeigen in Medien zu kommen.

NABU, BUND und Konsorten wollen Angeln so unattraktiv wie möglich machen, um Angler von "ihren" Gewässern weg zu halten und springen daher auch oft auf diese Forderung mit auf - gerne gleich verbunden damit, dass dann aber nach erreichen Fanglimit das Angeln einzustellen sei (und somit der "störende Angler" weg vom Wasser) .

*Es müssen ja wohl MASSEN von Anglern sein, die nie nen Fisch mitnehmen wollen!*
Bei so hohem "Leidensdruck" von Schützern, Verbandlern, Politik und Behörden muss man dann ja annehmen, dass hunderttausende Angler nach Ansicht von Verbandlern, Politik und Behörden durch Gewässer marodieren, in der festen Absicht, nie einen Fisch zum essen mit zu nehmen.

Ich behaupte nach bisherigen Umfragen zum Thema Fische mitnehmen, dass es nur ein kleiner Teil von Anglern ist, welche NIE einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen/würden. 
Zurücksetzen oder nicht........

Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??

In beiden Umfragen sind ja auch die dabei, die nichts mitnehmen, weil sie nix fangen!

Daher bin ich gespannt auf diese Umfrage, die sich ja nur auf gefangenen Fisch bezieht!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Genau das ist doch der Vorteil des Angeln gegenüber der (Netz-)Fischerei.
Nicht jeder gefangene Fisch muss zwangsläufig sterben sondern es kann gezielt und zum eigenen Bedarf passend entnommen(und zurückgesetzt) werden.


----------



## ayron (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Von Fall zu Fall, wobei ich pers. eher zum zurücksetzten tendiere, da ich meist keine Verwendung für den Fang habe.
Ist es ein Fisch mit Nahrungswert, den ich als "erntbar" erachte, frage ich, wenn Anwesend Kollegen, ob diese mitnehmen möchten oder nehme den Fisch auch mal als Geschenk mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



> Nicht jeder gefangene Fisch muss zwangsläufig sterben sondern es kann gezielt und zum eigenen Bedarf passend entnommen(und zurückgesetzt) werden.


So seh ich das auch - man KANN entscheiden, welche Fische man tötet


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Ich entscheid mich auch von Fall zu Fall, darf das zum Glück auch in meinem Bundesland.

 Offtopic: Bitte nicht böse sein#h, aber meine persönliche Threadverlaufsprognose:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL-8d1f638w


----------



## Reg A. (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Da es ja nur drei Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt, wähle ich Antwort eins. 
Über die Jahre betrachtet kommen ca. 98% meiner Fische wieder ins Wasser, aber eben nicht jeder. Ist der Fisch in meinen Augen zu stark verletzt, kommt er mit. Ebenso, wenn ich wirklich mal einen für mich oder meine Familie entnehme. Allerdings ist mein persönliches Entnahmefenster schon recht eng


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Da es ja nur drei Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt, wähle ich Antwort eins.


Reicht doch, alles abgedeckt....


----------



## Vanner (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Von Fall zu Fall, ich muß ja nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

In Binnengewässern (Süßwasser) setze ich alle Fische zurück, egal ob Hecht, Zander, Aal, Karpfen, solange sie unverletzt sind...schafft es ein Fisch beim Releasen nicht aus eigener Kraft fortzuschwimmen, wird er entnommen (kommt zum Glück sehr selten vor)...
In Küstengewässern entnehme ich gerne mal Dorsch, Zander oder Plattfische, aber auch nur in Maßen und bestimmten Größenfenstern #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Immerhin schon einer, der alles mitnimmt, und 3 die gar kein Fisch mitnehmen..


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Kommt drauf an, Raubfisch wie Barsche und Zander nehm ich gelegentlich mit. 
Voraussetzung ist die Anzahl und Größe. 
Weißfische und Karpfen gehen zu 100 % zurück. 
Außnahme sind unerwartete Todesfälle oder mal ein paar Winterrotaugen, ist aber eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## JottU (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Auch von Fall zu Fall. 
Hab ich genug, kein Bock auf schlachten oder die Sorte, Größe sagt mir gerade nicht zu, setz ich wieder zurück.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Hallo,

ich entscheide vor Ort, ob ich einen Fisch mitnehme oder nicht, allerdings gehe ich auch nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser. Bei Hecht z. B. sind mir die so zwischen 75 und 85 cm am liebsten, alle anderen gehen im Normalfall zurück, das heißt aber nicht, dass jeder dieser Größenordnung mitgeht. Bei Forellen sind die zwischen 36 und 42 cm meine Favoriten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gast (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> In Binnengewässern (Süßwasser) setze ich alle Fische zurück, .........................
> In Küstengewässern entnehme ich gerne mal Dorsch, Zander oder Plattfische, ..................


Hi,
hast du Lust zu begründen warum du so handelst ?
Ich betreibe ausschließlich C&R, fische aber auch nur im Süßwasser, die Maas und deren Seen.
Aber ich habe mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht das ich wohl ab und an einen Fisch entnehmen würde wenn ich im Meer angeln würde.
Ich kann aber noch nicht mal begründen warum ich so handeln würde. ;+


----------



## Rainer B (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Fische, die ich nicht verwerten kann, weil sie zu klein sind oder  so gar nicht zur Verwertung geeignet sind, weil sie zuviel Gräten haben oder einfach nicht schmecken werden von mir zurückgesetzt. Es gibt für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund, diese Lebewesen zu töten#q. Da ist mir auch egal, dass ich in einem Bundesland wohne, wo ich dieses eigentlich nicht tun darf.
Wo Unrecht zu Recht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht. Das ist für mich eine Gewissensfrage.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du Lust zu begründen warum du so handelst ?
> Ich betreibe ausschließlich C&R, fische aber auch nur im Süßwasser, die Maas und deren Seen.
> Aber ich habe mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht das ich wohl ab und an einen Fisch entnehmen würde wenn ich im Meer angeln würde.
> Ich kann aber noch nicht mal begründen warum ich so handeln würde. ;+



Na klar, ich esse schon gerne Fisch, da aber meine Binnengewässer oft halb verlandete Torflöcher, flache verkrautete Gräben, verschlammte Seen und größere Dorftümpel sind, ist der Geschmack dort nicht so schön wie bei den "Meeresfischen"...
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass in den riesigen Küstengewässern meine paar entnommenen Fische für den Bestand nicht so ausschlaggebend sind, als wenn ich im 0,5 Hektar Torfloch entnehme #h


----------



## zokker (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Immerhin schon einer, der alles mitnimmt*, und 3 die gar kein Fisch mitnehmen..



Ja und das bin ich. 

Mindestmaß setze ich mir mein eigenes, größeres. Mir macht es keinen Spaß einfach so zu angeln ohne das ich weiß wohin mit dem Fisch, da lege ich mich dann lieber in die Sonne oder beobachte die Natur. Das ist aber erst seit 10-15 Jahren so, früher hatte ich auch weit über 100 Hechte im Jahr und höchsten 20 sind entnommen worden.

Das gilt aber nur für Deutschland, in Schweden angle ich gerne ein paar Stunden und setze die Fische zurück. Warum das so ist? ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Wie ich angle darf jeder wissen.
Wo ich angle erfahren nur meine wirklich guten Freunde genau.
Was ich mit meinen Fängen mache, geht keinen etwas an.
:m|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie ich angle darf jeder wissen.
> Wo ich angle erfahren nur meine wirklich guten Freunde genau.
> Was ich mit meinen Fängen mache, geht keinen etwas an.
> :m|wavey:



Amen!


----------



## Gast (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass in den riesigen Küstengewässern meine paar entnommenen Fische für den Bestand nicht so ausschlaggebend sind, als wenn ich im 0,5 Hektar Torfloch entnehme #h


Danke.
Den Gedankengang verfolge ich auch.
Alleine wenn ich sehe wie viel unerwünschter Beifang als Möwnfutter zurück ins Meer gekippt wird sollten die paar Fische die man als Angler aus dem Meer entnimmt nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

meine wilden Jahre sind ja nun schon lange vorbei und wenn 
 ich losziehe mit so wenig Plunder wie möglich so gibt es kaum unerwünschten Beifang - ob ich dann meinen gefangenen Fisch mit nehme entscheidet allein seine Größe |supergri .Ich weiß nicht genau wie viel Hechte ich in diesem Jahr gefangen habe 
 ;+ in der Pfanne ist keiner gelandet .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



thanatos schrieb:


> .Ich weiß nicht genau wie viel Hechte ich in diesem Jahr gefangen habe
> ;+ in der Pfanne ist keiner gelandet .


speziell für Dich:
Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?

gaaanz tolle Ideen drinne ...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Tendenz lässt sich ablesen..........


----------



## Reg A. (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tendenz lässt sich ablesen..........



... was im Vorfeld zu erwarten war: ein paar Hardcore-Releaser, ein paar Allesentnehmer und die überwiegende Mehrheit machts mal so, mal so. Also (fast) wie im richtigen Leben |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Richtig - und da meinen Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen wegen der paar alle mit bescheuerten Gesetzen und Angeln nur zu Verwertung drangsalieren und am Ende kriminalisieren zu müssen..

Krank und bescheuert in meinen Augen.....


PS:
Wobei ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass es wirklich Leute gibt die einfach ALLES maßige/erlaubte mitnehmen - man lernt nie aus ;-)))


----------



## iGude (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Ich habe jetzt lange überlegt, ob ich hier etwas dazu schreiben soll. Schließlich bin ich ja noch sehr grün hinter den Ohren, was die Angelei angeht.

Da ich 90% meines Angeldaseins mit YouTube Videos verbringe, hier mittlerweile alle erdenklichen Riga selbst basteln/knoten kann und daran auch noch Spass habe, geht mir aber einige Dinge zu dem Thema durch den Kopf.

Es sieht auf vielen Videos eben nichts so aus, als sei die Angelei fischschonend. Versteht mich nicht falsch, eine Handlandung ist schonend, wenn sie gut durchgeführt wird. Doch das wissen eben viele andere Menschen eben nicht, die sich diese Videos auch anschauen. 

Der initiale Grund, mit dem Angeln anzufangen war ursprünglich die Tatsache, dass es in meiner Nähe so wenige gute Fischgeschäfte gibt.
Ich selbst liebe Fisch und liebe das Kochen. Vor 20 Jahren hatte ich einmal ein Wochenende mit Alfons Schuhbeck verbringen dürfen und da haben wir ununterbrochen gekocht. Alfons Schuhbeck hat bei jedem Stück Fleisch, bei jedem Fisch immer eine kurze innegehalten und folgenden Satz von sich gegeben. "Dies ist nicht normal, dass wir hier ein solche tolles Stück Fleisch haben". Er strich mit der Hand drüber und bereitete es dann mit Liebe zu. So ging er auch mit den Fischen um.

Dies hat mich beeindruckt und geprägt!

Ganz klar, ich will hier nicht als vollkommener Romantiker dastehen, aber MEIN neuer Sport funktioniert nur wenn ich ein Lebewesen fange. 

Respekt und Achtung sollte dem Lebewesen schon entgegengebracht werden. So möchte ich es praktizieren.


Somit werde ich den Fisch auch, wenn möglich, lang genug, verwertbar, auch zubereiten wollen.

Selbst den "zickigen" Hecht. Nicht jeder mag diesen ja essen.

Aber, vielleicht als Anregung, möchte ich die gute alte Hechtsuppe in Erinnerung bringen. Den Fischfond, der keiner guten Küche fehlen sollte etc.



So, genug geschrieben. Ich habe das Erste angeclickt, ich werde nicht jeden Fisch entnehmen. Aber jeden den ich zubereiten kann.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> PS:
> Wobei ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass es wirklich Leute gibt die einfach ALLES maßige/erlaubte mitnehmen - man lernt nie aus ;-)))



Das muss man aber auch erläutern, ansonsten vermittelt Dein Satz den Eindruck, als wenn wirklich alles mitkommt, was so gerade eben Maß hat und an den Haken geht.
 Dem ist aber nicht so.

 In zokkers Fall, ist es doch so, dass er fast ausschließlich auf Aal angelt und sich sein eigenes Mindestmaß setzt.
 Demnach entscheidet auch er, welcher Fisch mitkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das muss man aber auch erläutern, ansonsten vermittelt Dein Satz den Eindruck, als wenn wirklich alles mitkommt, was so gerade eben Maß hat und an den Haken geht.


Genauso ist der Punkt auch gemeint.
Es kommt *jeder* nicht geschonte Fisch mit, den man fängt.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso ist der Punkt auch gemeint.
> Es kommt *jeder* nicht geschonte Fisch mit, den man fängt.



War deine Intention bei der Umfrage nicht u.a., herauszufinden, wer sich durch Gesetze in seinem Handeln leiten lässt ? Macht zumindest durch deine einleitende Sätze diesen Eindruck. 
 Falls nicht, habe ich mich getäuscht.

 In meinen Augen ist es in zokkers Fall ja nicht so, denn er entscheidet "eigenmächtig" über das Maß.
 Was jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass ich das verurteile. ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



> In meinen Augen ist es in zokkers Fall ja nicht so, denn er entscheidet "eigenmächtig" über das Maß.


Deswegen wäre es bei ihm richtigerweise Antwort 1:
Er entscheidet von Fall zu Fall..

Ist doch ganz einfach...


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre es bei ihm richtigerweise Antwort 1:
> Er entscheidet von Fall zu Fall..
> 
> Ist doch ganz einfach...



jep.
 Schuh draus geworden


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

na siehste ;-))


----------



## Spilotes (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Pro Jahr nehme ich 3 Fische mit.Die übrigen Fisch flutschen mir aus der Hand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Also Antwort 1 - passt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Nach wie vor wie erwartet recht eindeutig - allerdings bis jetzt ca. 2 - 3 % mehr Hardcoereleaser, als ich gedacht hätte...

Und die Zahl weniger bei den Hardcore-Entnehmern, als ich gedacht hätte  -also quasi umgekehrt hätte ich vermutet..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Antwort 1, von Fall zu Fall.
Bin _eigentlich_ der Typ Hardcorereleaser, auch weil ich schlichtweg Süßwasserfische nicht gern esse & im Salzwasser so gut wie nie fische;
aber KöFis, verletzte Fänge, Forellenseefänge _(wenn denn mal da)_ & noch 3-4 Fische/Jahr für Muttern _(sie freut sich halt drüber)_ gehen mit.
Ich selbst muss aber keinen Fisch in der Pfanne haben, geh angeln um zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich selbst muss aber keinen Fisch in der Pfanne haben,* geh angeln um zu angeln.*



Ich bin viel zu verfressen, um wirklich nen passenden Fisch zurück zu setzen.
Bedeutet aber auch:
Als "FrischEischessender" Single passen eben über 98% letztlich nicht..

Angeln gehn, um zu angeln ist eh klar - der passende Fisch in der Pfanne als "Bonus/Belohnung" dann sozusagen..


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

alles zurück setzen kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber jeden mitnehmen?
fangen die denn nie mal rapfen, barben, döbel, kaulbarsche, güster, oder geht es nur um zielfische?


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als "FrischEischessender" Single passen eben über 98% letztlich nicht..



Sans ebba olle so kloa!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

die meisten - oder dann zu groß. 
Passend (ca. 4 - 6 Gramm Filet) ist selten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Entschieden wird,wenn es soweit ist.Also Antwort 1.
Irgendwann ist man auch mal aus dem Alter raus,dass Mutti und die Kits,
Papi für den größten Angler der Welt halten,wenn mal wieder eine Hechtmutti
von 1m plus abgestochen in der Badewanne liegt.Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist,aber bei mir hat sich mit zunehmenden Alter, beim angeln, die Sicht auf einige Dinge stark verändert.


----------



## geomas (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Für mich ist das Zauberwort „verwertbar”. Gut verwertbare Fische, nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein, aus einem sauberen Gewässer entnehme ich gerne.


Als Knirps hab ich natürlich jeden maßigen Fisch nach Hause geschleppt, aber das liegt lange zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



geomas schrieb:


> Als Knirps hab ich natürlich jeden maßigen Fisch nach Hause geschleppt, aber das liegt lange zurück.


Wem ging das nicht so??

Frag nicht wie meine Mutter manchmal geflucht hat über das, was ich alles mit angeschleppt hatte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Antwort 1 

Macht im Jahr ca. 'ne Handvoll "Todsicher" gehakte Barsche und ab und an einen ebenso unglücklich gehakten (Beifang) Zander.

Alles andere geht durch die Bank zurück.


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

hatten wir das nicht schon?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

nö, nur ähnlich für Raubfische alleine.


----------



## maxum (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Hallo,

da ich eigentlich nurnoch im Strelasund angeln gehe und da

wenn denn die Hechte Zielfisch sind entscheide ich je nach 

größe,Gewicht,Zustand ob Weibchen oder Männchen,wenn ich 

mal einen mitnehme dann einen zwischen 70-90cm ,

meinen Meterhecht hab ich gefangen und er ist mir aus versehen 

wieder reingefallen, das Gefühl das der weiterleben konnte war 

unbeschreiblich viel schöner als den in die Pfanne zu kloppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

#6#6#6
also auch klare 1


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

ganz klar antwort eins.
weißfische gehen fast ausnahmslos, soweit unverletzt und überlebensfähig, zurück. für die geräucherte brasse muß wohl irgendwann mal eine dran glauben.
alles andere wird ad hoc entschieden. ein aal bspw. passt immer irgendwie ins gefrierfach, auch wenn dieser randvoll ist. ein maßiger aal der aber nur daumendick ist, geht wieder zurück. auch bei anderen fischen entscheide ich, innerhalb der gesetzlichen schonmaße, nach meinen eigenen kriterien.

edit: schleie ist geräuchert eine köstlichkeit. die wandert natürlich auch in die räuchertonne.


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

In den Frost geht gar kein heimischer Fisch. Warum sollte ich den Frische-Bonus hier verschenken!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

machen viele Räucherer, bis es sich lohnt, den Schrank zu füllen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

@ Andal - du räucherst nicht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

ich? nur TRO...


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> @ Andal - du räucherst nicht, oder?



Nein. Aber ich spreche ja auch nur für mich. |wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Andal schrieb:


> In den Frost geht gar kein heimischer Fisch. Warum sollte ich den Frische-Bonus hier verschenken!?


natürlich spricht nichts dagegen den frischen fang gleich in die pfanne bzw. auf den grill zu werfen. meine räucherkandidaten hingegen sammel ich im tiefkühler. ich wohne mitten in der stadt und habe nur einen engen hinterhof zur verfügung. da macht sich das rauchintensive heißräuchern wegen der nachbarn nicht gut. dafür bevorzuge ich den garten der schwiegereltern. kalträuchern hingegen geht auch im hinterhof und die nachbarn werden mit einem stück räucherkäse bedacht.


----------



## wobbler68 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Hallo

Ich nehme Antwortmöglichkeit 1.
Ich nehme einiges mit jedoch nicht alles.

Ich nehme Fische mit die mir gut Schmecken

(Aal,Hecht,Barsch,Zander,Forellen,Karpfen) oder für meine Hunde(Döbel,Barbe,große Weißfische)als Futter.





Dabei sollte ein zb. Aal oder Hecht schon min 60 cm haben.
Wenn der Haken bei einem Fisch den ich mitnehmen würde ganz vorn im Maul hängt,darf der auch mal wieder schwimmen.:q Auch mal ein 70cm Aal oder Hecht.
Oder ich einfach keine Lust habe einen Fisch nach dem Angeln,abends noch sauber zu machen.



Ich bin jemand der 3 mal am Tag Fisch essen könnte.


Da wir hier nicht so gut gefühlte Gewässer haben,Springende Fische sind da schon was seltenes,kommt auch einiges in den Froster.


----------



## thanatos (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> speziell für Dich:
> Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?
> 
> gaaanz tolle Ideen drinne ...
> :q:q:q:q



nee wenn ich wollte waren sie einfach zu lütt
 und die ich beim Barschangeln erwischt habe und die,die richtige Größe gehabt hätten standen gerade nicht auf dem Speiseplan :q
 ansonsten find ich sie lecker - bin aber kein Vielfraß und kein Einfroster #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Sag ich auch immer. 

Ich brauch Fische, die so 4 - 600 Gramm Filet ergeben als nichtfrostender Single..

Und was kleiner oder größer ist an Fisch, darf daher andere Angler erfreuen..

Mich ärgert da eher, dass man z. B. nicht hältern darf bei uns. 
Schöne Rotaugen ab 300 Gramm, wenn man nicht weiss, wie viel man kriegt, da knüppel ich dann die ersten 1 oder 2, weils gut losgeht, und dann kommt nix mehr - ätzend sowas..

Könnte ich hältern, und es kämen nicht genug zusammen, könnte ich die dann wieder freilassen.

So muss ich entweder knüppeln oder ganz auf Rotaugen verzichten - wegen einer bescheuerten Regel der Gewässerordnung..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

*> Ich entscheide von Fall zu Fall, je nach Art, Größe und Überlebensfähigkeit des Fisches*

Da ich überwiegend in den Niederlanden angel und es als Freizeit, Hobby, Erholung und Ausgleich zum Arbeitstag mache - habe ich nur selten die Absicht einen Fisch zur Verwertung zu fangen. Demnach nehme ich dort auch zu 99% nichts mit. Ausnahme nur dann, wenn ein Fisch es am Ende nicht überlebt. Das ist mir letztes Jahr einmal und dieses Jahr keinmal passiert.

Es gibt aber auch Tage, da fahre ich mit der Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser. Meistens dann aber Fische aus dem Meer (Kutter oder Küste). Und wenn ich in Deutschen Gewässern angel und einen Fisch fange, dann entscheide ich mich auch meistens für das zurücksetzen, was in meinem Bundesland mit der passenden Begründung auch geht.

Aber abseits dessen entscheide ich und nicht das Gesetz oder die Gesetzeslage, ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetze. Ich bin täglich am Wasser und kann gut entscheiden, was dem Gewässer gut tut und was nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Meeresfisch war auch eigentlich immer das einzige, was ich auch gefroren mitgenommen habe..

Räuchern, wenn, dann nur TROP, so dass ich nicht sammelnd muss, und dann lieber den frischen, passenden Fisch ausm Süßwasser wie frosten...

Daher geht halt auch viel zurück - aber beileibe nicht alles - auch daher auch die 1 bei mir


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Interessant dass du noch zum angeln kommst Thomas. Ich hoffe über deine Stippvisite im Frühjahr wirst du hier berichten


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Wird absehbar besser werden..

Davon ab:
Antwort rutscht doch langsam runter Richtung die 5 -6 %, die ich dachte..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Die 1, den auf die geräucherte Forelle möchte ich nicht verzichten und ein Zander für ein leckeres Raclette zum Jahresende ist eigentlich auch meist dabei. 

 Da fällt mir ein, ich muss los, es ist ja bald soweit!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



> Nehmt ihr einen gefangenen, nicht geschonten, maßigen Fisch mit oder nicht?



Ich mache das so wie die meisten anderen Angler hier offensichtlich auch:
Ich entscheide von Fall zu Fall, je nach Art, Größe und Überlebensfähigkeit des Fisches.

So ca. 2x im Jahr wird geräuchert, dafür wird dann mitunter gezielt Beute gemacht. Ein paar Forellen, ein Aal, ein Karpfen, ein kleiner Wels sowas kann dann schonmal in der Räucherkammer landen. 

Wenn ich im benachbarten Tschechien angel, kann ich frei entscheiden ob ich zurücksetze oder nicht. Ich habe das für dort mal grob überschlagen um ein Verhältnis nennen zu können, anhand des Fischgewichts das ich fange, und wieviel ich dann entnehme. Wie gesagt, nur überschlagen... nicht explizit aufgezeichnet. 

Rausgekommen ist:  Ca. 4% entnehme ich, ca. 96% setze ich zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Das "wieviel" man mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt, hängt sicher auch von Angelvorlieben an..

Alleine weil ein Stipper ein x-faches an Masse fängt wie z. B. eine Barsch- oder Zanderangler, wird da die Rate des mitnehmens unterschiedlich aussehen.

Und es gibt ja viele, die mehrere Angelarten betreiben, bei der einen vielleicht fast komplett zurücksetzen, bei der anderen fast komplett mitnehmen.

>Aber so oder so wärs dann ja Antwort 1..


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Rausgekommen ist:  Ca. 4% entnehme ich, ca. 96% setze ich zurück.



Da würde ich sogar mit klar kommen 
Und wenn das jeder so handhaben würde hättet ihr in Deutschland sicher auch noch ein paar mehr Fische in euren Gewässern


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Da würde ich sogar mit klar kommen
> Und wenn das jeder so handhaben würde hättet ihr in Deutschland sicher auch noch ein paar mehr Fische in euren Gewässern



Die haben wir auch so. Nur ist es eben bisweilen etwas schwieriger, sie auch zuverlässig zu fangen. Ich habe 2017, bis auf eine Ausnahme, ausschließlich im Rhein gefischt und das auch nur auf einer Strecke von gut 10 km. Trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen hatte ich ein außerordentlich gutes Angeljahr. Es reicht halt nicht, wenn man nur oft angeln geht, man muss es auch mit einer entsprechenden Konzentration und planvoll machen!


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die haben wir auch so. Nur ist es eben bisweilen etwas schwieriger, sie auch zuverlässig zu fangen. Ich habe 2017, bis auf eine Ausnahme, ausschließlich im Rhein gefischt und das auch nur auf einer Strecke von gut 10 km. Trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade deswegen hatte ich ein außerordentlich gutes Angeljahr.


In Deutschland musst du doch sehr zwischen Fried und Raubfisch unterscheiden.
Friedfische lassen sich sicher auch in Deutschland noch in ausreichender Anzahl fangen, Raubfische schon lange nicht mehr.
Dann sind alle die Angler dir rüber nach NL fahren und da ihre Hechte, Barsche und Zander fangen schlechte Angler ?
Denn sie fahren rüber nach NL weil sie in Deutschland so gut wie nichts mehr fangen.
So viel schlauer können die Fische in Deutschland nicht sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Das ist aber ne andere Diskussion (muss ich mal suchen, hatten wir ja auch schon), hier gehts ja nicht drum, was falsch oder richtig ist, sondern wer es wie macht..


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In Deutschland musst du doch sehr zwischen Fried und Raubfisch unterscheiden.
> Friedfische lassen sich sicher auch in Deutschland noch in ausreichender Anzahl fangen, Raubfische schon lange nicht mehr.
> Dann sind alle die Angler dir rüber nach NL fahren und da ihre Hechte, Barsche und Zander fangen schlechte Angler ?
> Denn sie fahren rüber nach NL weil sie in Deutschland so gut wie nichts mehr fangen.
> So viel schlauer können die Fische in Deutschland nicht sein



Ein Irrtum..
Selbst viele Friedfischangler fahren über die Grenze weil die Friedfischbestände extrem geschrumpft sind, praktisch in manchen Gewässern nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
Oder nur aus Kleinstfischen bestehen.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne andere Diskussion (muss ich mal suchen, hatten wir ja auch schon), hier gehts ja nicht drum, was falsch oder richtig ist, sondern wer es wie macht..



Das stimmt schon, aber in dem Zusammenhang sind alle Themen doch unweigerlich so sehr verknüpft, dass man sie schwer trennen kann.

Wer schlecht fängt, wird in Sachen Entnahme bestimmt anders verfahren, als einer der sich nicht über seine Fänge beschweren muss. Wer beispielsweise nur ein paar maßige Zander im Jahr fängt, hat vermutlich eine etwas andere Ansicht zur Entnahme, als einer, der regelmäßig solche Fische anlandet...!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer beispielsweise nur ein paar maßige Zander im Jahr fängt, hat vermutlich eine etwas andere Ansicht zur Entnahme, als einer, der regelmäßig solche Fische anlandet...!?



Sag ich doch - haben wir schon alles als Thema:
Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Demnach können wir aber dieses Thema auch beerdigen, weil in diesem Umfeld in der Vergangenheit ja nun schon wirklich alles mehrfach gesagt wurde. Oder!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Nö, weils hier ja drum geht, wie der einzelne Angler das nun handhabt - alles raus, alles zurück oder selektiv..


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Bin bald raus aus der Verantwortung, die seltsamen deutschen Tierschutzvorstellungen entgegen dem Naturschutz umsetzen zu müssen.

 Ein seltsames Land, wo Wildtiere möglichst von vielen Menschen und Nahrungskonkurrenten zu Ernährung genutzt werden sollen und Ihr Schutz eher Nebensache scheint.

 Der Besatz  möglichst gering sein soll, weil er viele Probleme birgt.
 Dann noch die Nette Vorstellung das Besatzfische ja möglichst klein besetzt werden sollten, weil man sie ja sonst gleich essen könnte.
 Heimische Eierlegende Milchgebende Wollschweine sind verlangt, die aber können nicht geliefert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

ja, die Krux sehen wohl immer mehr bei den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen/Verbänden...

Aber es ist doch gut zu sehen, wie wenig Angler sich beeindrucken lassen und in übergroßer Mehrzahl selektiv entscheiden und entnehmen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

ICH ANGEL GEZIEHLT AUF DEN FISCH DEN ICH ESSEN MÖCHTE ...und da die stückzahl die ich brauche und natürlich die größe spielt auch ne rolle...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In Deutschland musst du doch sehr zwischen Fried und Raubfisch unterscheiden.
> Friedfische lassen sich sicher auch in Deutschland noch in ausreichender Anzahl fangen, Raubfische schon lange nicht mehr.
> Dann sind alle die Angler dir rüber nach NL fahren und da ihre Hechte, Barsche und Zander fangen schlechte Angler ?
> Denn sie fahren rüber nach NL weil sie in Deutschland so gut wie nichts mehr fangen.
> So viel schlauer können die Fische in Deutschland nicht sein



Hallo,

also dass mit Raubfischen  in Deutschland nicht viel läuft, kann man pauschal bestimmt nicht sagen. Kommt halt darauf an wo man fischt oder gefischt hat.
Da ich auf Hecht eigentlich nur in meinen heimischen (Mittelfranken) Gewässern fische muss ich sagen , dass ich nicht feststellen konnte dass sich da am Fangergebnis in den letzten Jahrzehnten bei mir viel geändert hat. Im Gegenteil, in den letzten 5 Jahren hat sich der Erfolg bei mir sogar etwas verbessert. Das hängt aber damit zusammen, dass ich da von dem Können meines Sohnes profitiere, welcher ein Hechtspezialist ist. Da kann man dann auch (selbst) erkennen, wie die Fangquote eines wirklichen Könners gegenüber der eines ganz durchschnittlichen Hechtfängers, wie ich einer bin, ist.
Also um Hechte zu fangen, muss ich nicht woanders hin fahren. 
bei Salmoniden ist es schon anders, da wir hier nicht mit wirklich guten Salmonidengewässern gesegnet sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Die Richtung bleibt - der überwiegende Anteil entnimmt selektiv


----------



## ronram (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*

Ja natürlich entnehme ich selektiv. Anders geht es ja gar nicht.
Ich habe das Recht mir Fische anzueignen, die nicht komplett oder temporär geschützt sind. Aber diese Fische muss ich mir ja auch aneignen wollen. 
Da ich so etwas wie einen freien Willen besitze, gibt es Fische, die ich gerne esse und Fische, die ich nicht essen möchte.
Ein Fisch, den ich mir aneignen dürfte, aber einfach nicht haben will, der kommt nicht mit. 

Will ich nicht. --> Wird nichts meins...

Will ich. --> Gehört mir, sobald außerhalb des Wassers gesichert.

Manchmal entscheide ich auch spontan, ob ich den Fisch haben will oder nicht.
Freier Wille eben. Eine tolle Sache.

Bis jetzt auch in NRW kein Problem. 
Bleibt hoffentlich auch so.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



ronram schrieb:


> .
> Freier Wille eben. Eine tolle Sache.
> 
> Bis jetzt auch in NRW kein Problem.
> Bleibt hoffentlich auch so.



Wünsch ich Dir von ganzen Herzen auch.

Würde ich mir für Bayern auch wünschen. Aber trotz Landtagswahl im nächsten Jahr sehe ich da buchstäblich schwarz.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die CSU dann nicht mit den Grünen koaliert. Das wäre dann wohl der anglerische Supergau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Zur C+R-Diskussion: Wie haltet ihr es, mitnehmen, zurücksetzen oder entscheiden?*



> Ich hoffe nur, dass die CSU dann nicht mit den Grünen koaliert. Das wäre dann wohl der anglerische Supergau.


Ich seh auf FB ab und zu mal Dinge von irgendner bayerischen Umweltbehörde/Amt/Ministerium (sprich CSU-geführt)..
Da sind Grüne noch teilweise harmlos.. 

Dass aber weder Grün-Schwarz (B-W, Nachtangelverbot), Schwarz-Grün (Hessen, Zander nicht einheimische Art etc.), vorher Rot-Grün, jetzt Jamaika (S-H, Versagen Angelverbote AWZ, Landtagsdebatte, festschreiben gesetzliches C+R-Verbot) , rot-rot-Grün (Thüringen, Kormoranverordnungen) für Angler mit jeweils zuständigen grünen Ministern auch nur ansatzweise Positives bringen, ist zigfach belegt. Könnte noch mehr raussuchen, am hellen Morgen zu faul..

Wie das in Bayern werden soll, wenn zu den CSU-internen Grünen auch noch externe dazu kommen, da hast Du recht, das könnte spannend werden. 
Verschärfung Abknüppelgebot?
Wiedereinführung Nachtangelverbot? 
Angelverbote verschärfen in Schutzgebieten?

Da könnte ne Liste zusammen kommen ;-)))

Für hier ist das ja aber nicht relevant, hier ist ja nur gefragt, ob man grundsätzlich alles mitnimmt, grundsätzlich nix mitnimmt oder auswählt von Fall zu Fall...


----------

